# Wie nennt man diese Stecker?

## pablo_supertux

Hallo

ich habe ein APU3C board und will eine S-ATA Festplatte anschließen. Die 5 V für die Spannung würde ich gerne aus aus den folgendes pins beziehen, siehe Bild

http://sakuranohana.org/images/steckverbinder.jpg

Stecker mit Bezeichnung A.

Ich suche die dazu passende Stecker (das Female Teil), ich weiß allerdings nicht, wie dieses Stecker heißt. Ich habe bei Conrad.de mind. 2 Stunden und mir Tausende von Artikeln 

der Rubrik Platinen-Steckverbinder angeschaut, aber entweder bin ich nur blind, oder ich weiß nicht, ob ich die richtige Rubrik gewählt habe.

Jedenfalls, was mir fehlt, ist der übliche Namen, unter dem man dieser Art von Stecker bezeichnet. Am Liebsten würde ich gerne Stecker mit Kabel kaufen, aber wie gesagt, ich weiß nicht so Recht, wonach ich suchen soll.

Ich habe bemerkt, dass es bestimmte Spezifikationen gibt, mit unterschiedlicher Anzahl von PINs, Abstände, Reihen, usw und ich bin ein bisschen überfordert. Die PINs der weiße Stecker stehen ca. 2.5 mm voneinander entfernt.

Ich habe das hier gefunden https://www.exp-tech.de/jst-stecker was sehr ähnlich ist, was ich suche, aber nicht dasselbe. Und wie wäre es damit? https://amzn.to/3hGSJky Blöd nur, dass ich hier nicht sehen kann, wie Groß die PIN Entfernen hier ist. Oder wäre eher das hier https://amzn.to/2FMjHdm zu empfehlen?

Und wie nennt man die PIN die ich mit B auf dem Bild bezeichnet habe? Haben die auch einen bestimmen Namen?

Danke

----------

## firefly

AFAIK nennt sich das in B Pfostenstecker

Der Stecker "A" erinnert mich an den Stecker der damals für 3,5" Floppy Disk laufwerke verwendet wurde. Eventuell hilft das

Wobei das nicht für de 2 Pin Anschluss gilt.

----------

## mike155

Möglicherweise brauchst Du dieses Kabel: https://www.delock.de/produkte/G_85512/merkmale.html

Gibt's beispielsweise bei Reichelt für 3.76 €.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Der Stecker "A" erinnert mich an den Stecker der damals für 3,5" Floppy Disk laufwerke verwendet wurde. Eventuell hilft das
> 
> Wobei das nicht für de 2 Pin Anschluss gilt.

 

ja, genau, daran hat mich es erinnert, aber hat meistens 4 PINS, nicht 2.

Ich hab gestern das ganze Katalog von JST durchgeschaut und kam auf sehr ähnliche Stecker, aber die haben meisten so Einkerbungen zum Einrsaten, was die Stecker auf dieser Plattine nicht haben. Ich werde verrückt, ich finde nur laute Ähnliche Sachen, aber nicht die.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Möglicherweise brauchst Du dieses Kabel: https://www.delock.de/produkte/G_85512/merkmale.html
> 
> 

 

ja, das sieht schick aus. Braucht man aber nicht auf 12V für eine S-SATA 2.5 Zoll Festplatte? Die PINS an denen passen sind nur 5V Pins. Oder reicht es für eine 2.5 Zoll Festplatte?

----------

## mike155

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> ja, das sieht schick aus. Braucht man aber nicht auf 12V für eine S-SATA 2.5 Zoll Festplatte? Die PINS an denen passen sind nur 5V Pins. Oder reicht es für eine 2.5 Zoll Festplatte?

 

Viele 2.5 Zoll Festplatten (insbesondere SSDs) brauchen nur 5V. Einfach mal auf den Web-Seiten der Hersteller nachsehen. Für die Samsung SSD 860 EVO steht beispielsweise unter "specifications" : ALLOWABLE VOLTAGE: 5V ± 5 %

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Viele 2.5 Zoll Festplatten (insbesondere SSDs) brauchen nur 5V. Einfach mal auf den Web-Seiten der Hersteller nachsehen. Für die Samsung SSD 860 EVO steht beispielsweise unter "specifications" : ALLOWABLE VOLTAGE: 5V ± 5 %

 

dann ist es gut, das scheint tatsächlich der Fall zu sein. Ich habe die tech specs von mehreren 2.5 Zoll Festplatten untersucht und da habe ich meistens immer 5V gesehen. Danke für die Info.

----------

